# Preparing for FET - supplements etc?



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm hoping to start my first FET in about 3 months time and want to get my body primed to give me the best chance.  For previous IVF's I've taken the Pregnacare Preconception supplements and for my most recent go I also took Omega3 fish oil too - would you recommend I do the same for FET or should I focus more on other supplements which are supposed to aid the womb and implantation?

Also any lifestyle changes I need to do?


----------



## mimi29 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi ya have you thought about Intralipid ?? I have just had FET 2 5 day blasts transferred on the 20/04/2011 so on the 2ww at moment due to test on 02/05...
I'm taking same supplements as you did and had the intralipid done a few days before transfer, read loads about this new treatment and it's to help embedding and stop miscarriage.
Mia x


----------

